# Festplatte wird nicht angezeigt



## Mau90 (11. Juni 2008)

Hi, ich hab folgendes Problem, nähmlich das meine Festplatte nicht mehr angezeigt wird.
Seit ich eine andere Festplatte angeschlossen habe, die ich formatieren wollte, und ich wieder die alte Festplattte angeschlossen habe wird sie nicht mehr angezeigt. Nur im BIOS wird sie angezeigt.

Mein Sys:
E4600
Gigabyte P35-DS3R
Samsung 250GB (keine ahung wie sie richtig heisst)
Windows ist auf ner 160GB Festplatte installiert.

Und habe noch ein Problem, ich kann nämlich mein Computer nicht richtig Aussschalten. Er fährt runter, nach 10 sekunden schaltet er sich automatisch wieder ein, ka wieso.
Hab schon mein Gehäuse ausgetauscht, hat aber auch nichts geholfen
mfg


----------



## klefreak (11. Juni 2008)

wegen der Festplatte:

ist das eine IDE oder Sata Platte??
schau mal im Gerätemanager oder im Datenträgermanager nach ob die platte angezeigt wird
--> rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz--> verwaltung--> datenträgerverwaltung

wenn es eine IDE platte ist, könnte es sein, dass sie falsch gejumpert ist??
wenn die platte im datenträgermanager aufscheint könnte es sein, dass sie keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen hat, dies müsstest du dann einfach ändern
--> rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Festplatte und Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen

ps: im Datenträgermanager kann man auch dem DVD Laufwerk einen neuen/anderen buchstaben zuweisen


@ PC ausschalten --> schau im Bios ob es eine Funktion giebt, wie sich der PC nahc einem Fehler verhalten sollte --> da kann man einstellen, dass er nach einem Fehler ausgeschaltet bleiben soll, das könnte dir helfen.



lg Klemens


----------



## Mau90 (11. Juni 2008)

ja ist ne sata festplatte, also ich versuchs mal, und im bios kann ich sie nur "detecten" mehr nicht.. also mfg

EDIT: Also sie wird wieder angezeigt, nur der Nachteil ist es jetzt, ich muss sie formatieren... nur ich brauch die daten die drauf sind...
Hab doch mal gelesen das es ein solches datenrestungs tool gibt oder so, oder?


----------



## klefreak (11. Juni 2008)

dann probier das mal



> schau mal im Gerätemanager oder im Datenträgermanager nach ob die platte angezeigt wird
> --> rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz--> verwaltung--> datenträgerverwaltung
> 
> wenn die platte im datenträgermanager aufscheint könnte es sein, dass sie keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben zugewiesen hat, dies müsstest du dann einfach ändern
> --> rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Festplatte und Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen



lg Klemens

ps: bei Sata platten muss man im BIOS nix umstellen


----------



## hafi020493 (15. Juni 2008)

Das er sich wieder einschaltet kann daran liegen das du im BIOS wake on Lan aktiviert hast und er jedesmal hochfährt wenn er ein Signal vom Lan (passiert ständig auch wenn der Pc ausgeschaltet ist) bekommt.


----------



## klefreak (15. Juni 2008)

hier im Forum gibts einige Treads über Datenrettung, must einfach nur mal die Suchfunktion verwenden 
lg Klemens


----------

